# First Review



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Very positive review. 

2017 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel first drive


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Read that one this morning. Very positive indeed.

I particularly liked this line:



Green Car Reports said:


> Only under really heavy throttle does the 1.6-liter make its presence known, and even then, it's quieter than the gasoline-powered Cruze's 1.4-liter turbo 4-cylinder.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

It really is that quiet.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I read that yesterday, I was impressed that it is quiet, must be really quiet. In addition, was impressed they had positive comments about the new automatic transmission.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Purrs like a big kitty!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgxSRi6UK1g#t=127.33823


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm shocked that they only averaged 44 mpg. I've gotten that easily in my 16 gen 2 LT


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

neile300c said:


> I'm shocked that they only averaged 44 mpg. I've gotten that easily in my 16 gen 2 LT


In mixed driving? I've gotten nowhere near that in anything that involves even a small % of city driving.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

In the review, it said he did 80% freeway driving. I have avg over 45 several times in that mix. Right now I'm at 39 mpg lifetime at a 50/50 mix overall.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

But that's not necessarily 80% all at once. I used to drive probably a similar amount of freeway when I lived at home - but it was not all in a row, and all the city was stop and go.

And being a review vehicle, it's very likely they were driving it rather spiritedly as well.

Can almost guarantee more than 45 will be easily doable in similar conditions.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I was able to get 60 MPG on the freeway, no problem at all, not even trying.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> I was able to get 60 MPG on the freeway, no problem at all, not even trying.


Knowing how easy it is to obtain high 40s in a car with the trunk and back seat packed with hundreds of pounds of ****, driving through mountains, I'd say mid-high 50s would be easily attainable in similar situations given the lower curb weight and extra gears (in the auto).


----------

